# 3 month old German Shepard Mix (feeding Benefil for puppies?)



## Dozer13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Dozer is a German Shepard mix who is 3 months old. We rescued him from an adoption company. The foster parents had him on beneful for puppies so we got the smallest bag till we can get him better food. We know its not the best. What brands are good for German shepards? I only want what's good for this sweet lil guy! I have heard good things about natures receipe ? Any thoughts or recommendations? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LouisvilleGSD (Oct 6, 2013)

I have no experience with puppy food, however, I've had success with Blue Buffalo's "Wilderness" variety of dry food (Salmon flavor specifically). When we first adopted Ozzy he was skinny and his coat had the "homeless" look. I know there are many good brands of foods but I know that my dog did well on this stuff. Perhaps their puppy variety will work out for you too. Just my two cents.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Honestly pretty much anything you are going to buy is going to be better than beneful. I would look for lower calcium foods. This is a pretty good link to read through. Topic: Large and Giant Breed Puppy Nutrition


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Dozer13 said:


> Dozer is a German Shepard mix who is 3 months old. We rescued him from an adoption company. The foster parents had him on beneful for puppies so we got the smallest bag till we can get him better food. We know its not the best. What brands are good for German shepards? I only want what's good for this sweet lil guy! I have heard good things about natures receipe ? Any thoughts or recommendations?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I had really good luck with Natures Recipe. I got the easy to digest chicken rice and barley recipe. It is for dogs of all ages and my 11 Shepherd year old loved it just as much as my puppy. However, the price kept going up and up so I switched to Diamond Beef and Rice which seems to be going ok though I am only on my second bag.


----------



## RedIndae (Oct 19, 2013)

My pup ate raw for a solid two months before I switched him over to Royal Canin. He still eats raw every once and a while.

He's been on other brands but so far he's liking the Royal Canin food.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I would recommend you take a look at www.dogfoodadvisor.com

They review dog foods and use a 5 star rating system for them, and it's a great place to look into what options there are and to look further into the suggestions of others.

We feed our 6 month old Orijen large breed puppy at the moment, and he's done really well on that, though it is one of the pricier kibbles on the market, so there may be a better option for you and your pup.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Chantald said:


> I would recommend you take a look at Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
> 
> They review dog foods and use a 5 star rating system for them, and it's a great place to look into what options there are and to look further into the suggestions of others.
> 
> ...


This! Great advice.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Chantald said:


> I would recommend you take a look at www.dogfoodadvisor.com
> 
> They review dog foods and use a 5 star rating system for them, and it's a great place to look into what options there are and to look further into the suggestions of others.
> 
> ...


The Dog Food Advisor site is a good place to start. Look for 4 or 5 star foods. There are many to choose from. You should be careful with the amount of calcium in the food. Check out this thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/196568-any-sites-list-calcium-levels.html


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

Beneful is one of the very worst! Please change it. 

Check out Orijen and Acana... there are different varieties with various protein contents so you can choose one with a bit lower, if desired. It's better than Beneful, though.


----------

